# Im 3days late!!100mg CLOMID!!!UPDATE!!!!!



## BABYCAREY

Hello Girls
I suppose im lookin advice?:flower:
Im currently CD 32 and still no sign/pain of HER coming!!!:winkwink:
I wanted to ask have many of you had this prob?:shrug:
Im usually 29day cycle,i did start takin my Clomid in Dec but fell asleep 1 nite and was told not to take anymore til Jan!! But my periods now late 3days!!!! 3 DAYS!!!!!:wacko:
omg!! Im honestly trying not to get too excited!!But here i am yet again!! LATE!!!!
Feels like my bodies trying to drive me mad girls!!:cry:
XXBabyC


----------



## Lisa1

Fx Hun xxxx:) babydust


----------



## 2Dogs1Cat

Finger so crossed for you but, just so you know, clomid made my cycles late...

But hoping for that big BFP!
Keep us posted!


----------



## 678star-bex

ooo any news or symptoms? any signs of AF? good luck. u dont get bloods done do u babycarey?

maybe clomid makes ur cycle longer. thats a question i started a thread about because i am on cd 16 and about to ov even tho i ususally ov around cd 15. so confused!

lots of luck & keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## princessjulia

have u done test? if u have and u got bfn leave it til yr 1 wk late and retest i was on clomid last yr im reg evry 28 days but it went a bit ofcourse while on it all best to u hun


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> ooo any news or symptoms? any signs of AF? good luck. u dont get bloods done do u babycarey?
> 
> maybe clomid makes ur cycle longer. thats a question i started a thread about because i am on cd 16 and about to ov even tho i ususally ov around cd 15. so confused!
> 
> lots of luck & keep us updated. :hugs:

Well im now 4days late!!!:thumbup:
No sign of HER coming at all!! But tryin to keep a clear head!! Since my HSG my periods have just came! No tell tale aches or pains like i had b4 it!!
So now its just there!! But nothing yet!!So fingers X!:winkwink::winkwink:
Only sympton i seem to have is a queasy stomach but im gettin over suspected swine flu so it cud b it?Plus my left boob is a bit sore at the side?
Maybe these mean nothing? I cant wait to get into town tomorrow and buy a test or 3!!
Im wondering if the clomid cud make me late this much? If you remember i didnt get to take the whole tablets in Dec becus my FS told me not to take anymore after i missed 1 nite!! So only tuk it CD2&3.
What the heck cud it b if im not pregnant?:shrug: I was angry with myself for missing 1 nite last month but if its now mucked up my system i will b well pist off girls!:growlmad:
Im too nervous to get to excited just yet!!
I will keep you all posted
XXBabyC


----------



## BABYCAREY

princessjulia said:


> have u done test? if u have and u got bfn leave it til yr 1 wk late and retest i was on clomid last yr im reg evry 28 days but it went a bit ofcourse while on it all best to u hun

Hiya PrincessJ
No i havent tested yet!! But thats only becus ive none left in the house!!:haha:
Otheriwse i wud have on Mon!!:haha: Im gonna have to wait til tomorrow and get a test when im in town doing my shopping!! I really cant wait!
Im doing my best not to get too excited becus like i said SHE cud just show up!! But i didnt take my full course of clomid in Dec as i forgot to take it b4 i nodded off and my FS warned me not to,just leave it for Dec and start again when SHE appeared in Jan!! But SHE is now 4days late!!4!!!
I just dont know what to think?Cud i ask your opinion as you been on clomid aswell please? Thank you
XXBabyC


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, hon. I don't want to crush your hopes, just to help you maybe contain them a bit. One of my very good BnB friends had her cycles all messed up on Clomid and made AF several days late. It was hard to see her get her hopes up and then crushed. This TTC business is a rough ride.

So, I'd say go get a test, but just take into account that your cycle won't necessarily be the same length...

Good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello Girls 
Well 5days late and she arrived at lunchtime!:growlmad:
NO aches!No pains NOTHING!! Just felt damp!Looked and waa laa!!:cry:
I apologise if TMI!!! I cudnt believe it!! Absolutely NO telltale signs she was on her way!:shrug:
I am gutted! I did try not to get my hopes up but tbh after being 2/3days late it was kinda hard not to!! 5days!!5days late??WTF?:nope:
I kno my Doctor said last wk not to take my Clomid this month becus of suspected swine flu,but i really hate thinking this is yet another month i wud b OUT!!! I will b CD2 tomorrow and im really tempted to take it!!
Wud that b daft? Ive stopped takin the meds she gave me last wk,so whats really the prob?:shrug:
Sorry to b a pain!!!!
XXBabyC


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, I'm so sorry to read this! :( I don't know what to tell you about the meds, though. :hugs:


----------



## BABYCAREY

SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to read this! :( I don't know what to tell you about the meds, though. :hugs:

Thanks Squirrel 
Im devastated! I was convinced i was gonna poas and see my BFP today
My poor hubby doesnt know what to say really.
Im gonna have to pick myself up yet again!!!!
BabyC


----------



## 678star-bex

Oh sorry to hear that Babycarey, r u ok? stupid question. i hope u get ur bfp soon hun. 
maybe u were 5 days late because u ov'ed later than usual? when i went in for my follicle scan on cd 16 she said i due to ov cd 18 and i usually get a + opk on cd 14 so maybe clomid makes things progress a bit slower?


Just a thought, caqnt be much help but here to talk if u wanna. :hugs:


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> Oh sorry to hear that Babycarey, r u ok? stupid question. i hope u get ur bfp soon hun.
> maybe u were 5 days late because u ov'ed later than usual? when i went in for my follicle scan on cd 16 she said i due to ov cd 18 and i usually get a + opk on cd 14 so maybe clomid makes things progress a bit slower?
> 
> 
> Just a thought, caqnt be much help but here to talk if u wanna. :hugs:

Hiya Bex :flower:
Im starting my 100mg Clomid tonite CD2!! I mean what can go wrong?
Think its worth doing! I cant take yet another month out!! 
I wish my FS did follicle scans!! He told me he doesnt believe in them!!
He goes by CD21 bloods!! I spoke to his secretary yesday and asked wud she ask him shud i have CD3 bloods taken?Some do!To check egg quality!
Im not sure when i Ovd?I thought by my calculations and the pains it was around CD14?Maybe im wrong! I dont do OPKs anymore,becus i used to drive myself crazy every month POAS :blush:
But may resort to them this time just to see?
Which 1s are the best? I rremember a midwife tellin me once NEVER do them!! They r not accurate!
Who knows? I will try anything for my BFP!!:winkwink:
Im gonna have a few drinks tonite and a chinese! Im gonna njoy them!!
Ya never know,nxt month i mightnt b allowed any!!:winkwink:
Keep me posted how you get on with the Clomid
XXBabyC


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi babycarey, did u take the 100mg clomid? i hope this month goes better for u and just think this cud be the cycle that gets u ur BFP! :happydance: I actually take mine in the morning and have them on my bedside table so i dont forget. i make such a big deal about taking them i havent forgotten them yet. :winkwink: so good luck and its good ur having bloods done. :thumbup:

yes i am glad i have a scan coz i wud have definitely missed the eggie without it. :thumbup: thought i oved last wekend due to ewcm :dohh: (tmi) but trouble is i oved yesterday (CD 19) that gives me a 7 day LP :cry: so not happy unless it lengthens my cycle. 

i used the cbfm montior but sadly it didnt detect my peak. :nope: i googled it and apparently clomid sometimes doesnt make the monitor work so i cant really recommmend any opks. :shrug: my advise is to DTD every other day :winkwink: for the whole month even if u think u have ov'ed. hope this helps and i am here to chat. :hugs: good luck. :flower:


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> Hi babycarey, did u take the 100mg clomid? i hope this month goes better for u and just think this cud be the cycle that gets u ur BFP! :happydance: I actually take mine in the morning and have them on my bedside table so i dont forget. i make such a big deal about taking them i havent forgotten them yet. :winkwink: so good luck and its good ur having bloods done. :thumbup:
> 
> yes i am glad i have a scan coz i wud have definitely missed the eggie without it. :thumbup: thought i oved last wekend due to ewcm :dohh: (tmi) but trouble is i oved yesterday (CD 19) that gives me a 7 day LP :cry: so not happy unless it lengthens my cycle.
> 
> i used the cbfm montior but sadly it didnt detect my peak. :nope: i googled it and apparently clomid sometimes doesnt make the monitor work so i cant really recommmend any opks. :shrug: my advise is to DTD every other day :winkwink: for the whole month even if u think u have ov'ed. hope this helps and i am here to chat. :hugs: good luck. :flower:

Hiya Bex 
I took them!!! I was told to take them at nite becus seemingly i will sleep thru most of the side effects?Who knows!!lol
I work in Customer Services so it mite b a gud idea for me!!!
Im prayin this is my month! AGAIN!!Thx for the tip about the OPKs!!
Well it must lengthen cycles!! I cant get over being 5days late!!5!!
So it wud b great for you if it did lengthen urs!!
But youre lucky u get scanned!! I wud love to get 1!Just to see what its like,b great to know when u actually Ov!!:happydance:
Well good luck to us all this month!! Gonna stock up on loadsa prawns!!
XXBabyC


----------



## 678star-bex

Ive googled clomid a lot lately and yes it does seem to legnthen the cycle so even tho it may make u ov later than usual it shud be ok as long as ur cycle is longer (the LP will be legthened too to compensate if that makes sense). 

so 5 days late maybe ur LP because clomid has affected ur ov date. I got my 21 day bloods monday but it will only have 2 days worth of post ovulation hormones so i wont expect a high number. :nope:

why u buying prawns? :shrug: do u cut them out of ur 2ww or something? i cut out coffee in my 2ww and cut down on cola. :wacko:


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> Ive googled clomid a lot lately and yes it does seem to legnthen the cycle so even tho it may make u ov later than usual it shud be ok as long as ur cycle is longer (the LP will be legthened too to compensate if that makes sense).
> 
> so 5 days late maybe ur LP because clomid has affected ur ov date. I got my 21 day bloods monday but it will only have 2 days worth of post ovulation hormones so i wont expect a high number. :nope:
> 
> why u buying prawns? :shrug: do u cut them out of ur 2ww or something? i cut out coffee in my 2ww and cut down on cola. :wacko:

Hellooooooooo :flower:
My cycle wud have been every 28days b4 Clomid and then was 29days,apart frm this month 34days!!!! MAD!!!:wacko:
My gawd isnt it terrible what we go thru to get our BFPs!!!
But i know it will so be worth it when we see our wee bundles!!
And prawns are supposed to be great for mens swimmers!!!!!:winkwink::winkwink:
So will b stockin up on those!! 
If i come across anymore tips i will let you kno!!
XXBabyC


----------

